# VS semi annual sale



## Tinkee-Belle (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone know when the Victorias Secret sale is on til? I wanted to order some stuff online ..... but I have no moolah and my credit cards maxed ... oopsies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I cant put any money on it till after I pay off my car loan in the middle of the month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## messhead (Jan 7, 2008)

I want to say it goes on for another week or so (Like til the 15th maybe...) But I think it goes on longer online, even after the sale the stuff that was on the semi annual sale should still be on sale.... 

I just shopped the sale... I bought a few things online and a couple things in the store... Because it is after christmas I didn't really find a lot... I usually come home with three bags full of stuff, this time not so much!!!

Hope that helps!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 7, 2008)

The sale actually ends on Jan. 22nd at the stores.
Online its a bit longer.

*Post-Holiday/Pre-Semi Annual Sale...*
- 10 for $25 Cotton & PINK panties (12/29 & 12/30 only)
- 50% off Relaxed Sleepwear (Starts on 12/28)
- Buy 1 bra get the 2ad 50% off
- Some sort of free gift w/ purchase offer
- Some sort of _Very Sexy_ Makeup Promo
- Launch of the limited-edition _More PINK Please_ fragrance (available: 12/26-3/17)

*IN-STORE SEMI-ANNUAL (1/3-1/22)!!!*


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 7, 2008)

Are any makeup items on sale? Like the lipgloss or the Beauty Rush body items? I'm not interested in the bras and such.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, it goes for awhile.  The sale online even started before the sale in the store.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 7, 2008)

i really love VS sale


----------



## astronaut (Jan 8, 2008)

I only buy from the Semi-Annual sale online. It's so much more convenient, more stock, and I can use valuable coupons codes compared the store! I was at the mall yesterday and stopped by VS. It's NOTHING compared to what was online.

I already bought stuff this time and it arrived yesterday. Very happy with my purchase! The last semi-annual sale I bought from was a year and a half ago, and I bought tons of bras. I used a $75 off $250 purchase coupon too!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 8, 2008)

i've just made a new order, this is the third one lol...and there is a pretty code u should use to get  Free Garment Bag with $50 purchase..

MR12HSE7


hurry i think today is the last day or something..


----------



## astronaut (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmacqtr* 

 
_i've just made a new order, this is the third one lol...and there is a pretty code u should use to get  Free Garment Bag with $50 purchase..

MR12HSE7


hurry i think today is the last day or something.._

 
I love the garment bag. The offer code ends on the 11th according to ... some website I'm too lazy to look up lol.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ah, I look forward to VS semi-annual sale so I can stock up on bras and panties. Too bad their clothes are so cheaply made and icky!


----------



## miszjenny (Jan 8, 2008)

omg i just bought some of their clothes coz ive been looking for these long sweaters all over the place!  I have spent 300 bucks i hope they won't be so ugly =(


----------



## miszjenny (Jan 8, 2008)

omg i just bought some of their clothes coz ive been looking for these long sweaters all over the place! I have spent 300 bucks i hope they won't be so ugly =(


----------



## athena123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miszjenny* 

 
_omg i just bought some of their clothes coz ive been looking for these long sweaters all over the place! I have spent 300 bucks i hope they won't be so ugly =(_

 
Sweaters will probably be OK but I've ordered pants and slacks from them before and they were not well made at all. Didn't fit right, seams were mismatched the overall quality was horrible. Fortunately they have a great return policy and I was able to return all of the horribly fitting clothes I bought with no hassles. I still think VS cotton bras are the most comfortable and love their pajama sets. 

Good luck,


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_Sweaters will probably be OK but I've ordered pants and slacks from them before and they were not well made at all. Didn't fit right, seams were mismatched the overall quality was horrible. Fortunately they have a great return policy and I was able to return all of the horribly fitting clothes I bought with no hassles. I still think VS cotton bras are the most comfortable and love their pajama sets. 

Good luck,_

 
you are right!
Their PJ sets are great i can't live without them on the winter nights


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jan 8, 2008)

Yah there was lots of makeup... All their Too Faced stuff is on clearence! Thats why I originally wanted to order from there... but I just looked back and most of it is sold out! Pooh!!!! Oh well I still owe my mom $160 for my car insurence this month so I guess no sale for me this time.


----------

